# NBD! Ibanez SR885 with a fancy bridge :)



## jeleopard (Oct 13, 2012)

So I just got this (traded my Ibanez SR406 for it, 6 wasn't my thing) and... WOW.

For those that don't know what the bridge is, it's a 2Tek bridge. The thing sounds AMAZING. Unplugged, it sounds like an upright bass, and the strings ring so well.

Sure, she's a little dirty, but I'm getting new strings soon, so she'll be clean soon!

I'm not sure how she sounds like plugged in; my bass amp is away at the moment. Should get it next week.

I love it  Sure, my ideal bass is a Spector (anyone wanna trade? ;D) but this'll do til then


----------



## MikeH (Oct 13, 2012)

Looks damn nice. I need a nice bass in my arsenal.


----------



## jeleopard (Oct 13, 2012)

Thanks! The neck is nice and round (Ah, good old pre-Wizardry Ibanez!) and so comfy.

I tried plugging it into POD Farm and couldn't, for the life of me, get a good tone. I'm shocked and appalled. I hope it's just the program...


----------



## iron blast (Oct 14, 2012)

Pod farm is capable of sick bass tones man. It might just be how you have your sound card or settings in pod farm plus I hear great things about those Ibanez pups. Im fairly certain you can get a solid tone with this setup


----------



## jeleopard (Oct 14, 2012)

Well it is only the trial version of POD Farm, so I'm limited >.>


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav (Oct 14, 2012)

And how's that 2Tek bridge working out for you? I saw these on Warmoth, and was very intrigued.


----------



## jeleopard (Oct 14, 2012)

Zeno said:


> And how's that 2Tek bridge working out for you? I saw these on Warmoth, and was very intrigued.



I love it.

It sounds amazing. Tone is so warm and.... bassy.

My only gripe is that the G string saddle won't lower anymore :\


----------



## rty13ibz98 (Oct 22, 2012)

I want a Spector, too!!!


----------



## Ami (Oct 25, 2012)

Spectors are great, but I got my hands on a 70's Rickenbocker and I don't know if i will find a bass that ever will compare.

beautiful Ibby!


----------



## Adieu (Feb 26, 2014)

<deleted> wanted to say something about plugged in sound/pickups, but realized it was about the late-90's SR885 (w/ sucky ADX5 soapbars), not the early-90s JJ active config.


----------



## TolerancEJ (Mar 5, 2014)

I realize this was originally a 2012 thread, but the OP has a great bass. I've owned an Ibanez SR885 for 20 years and it still sounds great. I always received compliments whenever I played it on stage and via recording.


----------



## jeleopard (Mar 5, 2014)

Uggghhhh. Why would you bump this 

I foolishly traded this bass away and regretted it ever since. Definitely the one who got away...


----------

